# Impossible de me connecter sur mon compte Apple



## mathias12345 (16 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'avais un iPhone 7 que j'ai changé pour un Android, j'avais bien noté le mdp de mon compte Apple mais impossible de m'y connecter pour mettre Apple music sur mon téléphone, il me dit que l'identifiant ou mdp est incorrect

j'ai fini par arriver à me désabonner de Apple musique par iTunes mais maintenant je vais à nouveau changer mon Android pour un iPhone, je vais prendre le Xr mais toujours impossible de me connecter à mon compte, j'ai iTunes sur mon ordi avec mon compte donc je me rappel pas depuis que je l'ai installé mais j'ai forcément dû mettre mon mdp et pourtant j'ai mis tous les mdp que je met d'habitude, quand j'aurai le nouvel iPhone ça sera possible de récupérer mon mdp ? Il doit le falloir aussi pour mettre la boîte mail Apple, je pense que je vais devoir refaire un compte et vu le temps que le vendeur avait mis ça l'air long


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, 
Créer un identifiant Apple se fait en quelques minutes. Tu peux le faire en initialisant le nouveau téléphone. Il suffit de suivre la procédure.
Si tu veux récupérer l’ancien via un mac. La procédure dépend de ton matériel informatique, du niveau d’authentification.....
Si tu as un matériel Apple, tu peux toujours rentrer ton identifiant (je suppose que tu le connais puisque tu est identifié sur iTunes) et cliquer sur « mot de passe oublié ». Tu verras ce qui t’est demandé pour la récupération. Code sms, réponse à questions....
Pour les autres matériels.....je ne sais pas

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201487


----------



## mathias12345 (16 Septembre 2018)

j'ai enfin retrouver mon mdp, l'iphone 7 était le seul apple que j'avais j'ai pas de mac ni d'ipad donc depuis que j'ai plus l'iphone pour retrouver mon mdp c'était une galère, je vais bien me le noter partout pour pas l'oublier quand je prendrai le Xr


----------



## guytoon48 (16 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
As-tu fouillé dans le trousseau?


----------

